# [SOLVED] libreoffice-bin VS. icu

## Xywa

Witam,

Jak w temacie. Nie moge zrobic update libreoffice-bin bo gryzie się z icu.

Co zrobić z tym fantem?

```
# emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-49.1.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1 required by (app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.5.2.2::gentoo, installed)

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

www-client/chromium:0

```

Last edited by Xywa on Sun May 13, 2012 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Poczekac az libreoffice-bin zosatnie zbudowany z nowym icu lub samemu zbudowac libreoffice.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Poczekac az libreoffice-bin zosatnie zbudowany z nowym icu lub samemu zbudowac libreoffice.

 

A tak z ciekawości zapytam - ile może trwać kompilacja na i5? Bo u mnie tylko Chromium mieli ponad godzinę.

----------

## Garrappachc

Myślę, że w dwóch godzinach się zmieścisz. Zresztą, jakie to ma znaczenie? Odpal kompilację na nockę i z główki  :Wink: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Myślę, że w dwóch godzinach się zmieścisz. Zresztą, jakie to ma znaczenie? Odpal kompilację na nockę i z główki 

 

Elektrownia sie ucieszy  :Smile: 

A nie można po prostu cofnąć się na stabilne icu?

Wystarczy jeden wpis w package.keywords.

```
equery d icu

app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.5.2.2 (~dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1)

                                   (>=dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1)

dev-db/sqlite-3.7.10 (icu ? dev-libs/icu)

dev-lang/php-5.3.13 (intl ? dev-libs/icu)

dev-libs/boost-1.46.1-r1 (icu ? >=dev-libs/icu-3.3)

dev-libs/boost-1.48.0-r1 (>=dev-libs/icu-3.3)

dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r5 (icu ? dev-libs/icu)

dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20110705 (>=dev-libs/icu-4.4)

media-libs/raptor-2.0.7 (unicode ? dev-libs/icu)

net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.6.3-r200 (>=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1)

net-nds/openldap-2.4.30 (icu ? dev-libs/icu)

x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.1 (icu ? dev-libs/icu)

```

Np tutaj nie widzę, żeby poza Libreoffice-bin, cokolwiek wymagało ściśle takiej czy innej wersji testowej.

----------

## Xywa

Tym razem przekompiluje źródełka - tak z ludzkiej ciekawości ile czasu to zajmnie.

Start 8:22

Niemniej dzięki za wszelkie sugestie   :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Myślę, że w dwóch godzinach się zmieścisz.

 

Jasnowidz jaki czy co? Dokładnie 2 godziny bez 10 minut.   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Daniel Robbins udostępnił  wersję Libreoffice-bin zgodną z nowym icu:

https://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay/blob/master/app-office/libreoffice-bin/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3.ebuild

Instaluje się  i działa normalnie.   :Smile: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Daniel Robbins udostępnił  wersję Libreoffice-bin zgodną z nowym icu:
> 
> https://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay/blob/master/app-office/libreoffice-bin/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3.ebuild
> 
> Instaluje się  i działa normalnie.  
> ...

 

Czemu nie wpada do oficjalnego drzewa? Ten problem widzę już od jakiegoś czasu.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *sherszen wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   Daniel Robbins udostępnił  wersję Libreoffice-bin zgodną z nowym icu:
> 
> https://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay/blob/master/app-office/libreoffice-bin/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3.ebuild
> 
> Instaluje się  i działa normalnie.  
> ...

 

Jak nie wpada jak wpada. 

Ten ebuild jest z oficjalnego drzewa Funtoo Linux.

 :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *sherszen wrote:*    *Jacekalex wrote:*   Daniel Robbins udostępnił  wersję Libreoffice-bin zgodną z nowym icu:
> 
> https://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay/blob/master/app-office/libreoffice-bin/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3.ebuild
> 
> Instaluje się  i działa normalnie.  
> ...

 

Precyzuje: mówimy o drzewie Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Tam ciągle:

```
BIN_COMMON_DEPEND="

        =app-text/libexttextcat-3.3*

        =dev-cpp/libcmis-0.2*

        =dev-libs/icu-49*

        =media-gfx/graphite2-1.2*

        >=sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3

        kde? ( >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.9.3:4 >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.2:4 )

"
```

----------

## Jacekalex

To strzel sobie lokalnego overlaya i po krzyku, będziesz miał "w drzewie".

U mnie siedzi w:

```
equery w libreoffice-bin

/var/portage/local/app-office/libreoffice-bin/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3.ebuild
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

Wiedziałem, że to dodatkowe problemy... co spieprzyłem?

```
>>> Unpacking amd64-bin-libreoffice-kde-3.6.4.3.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/work ...

cp: nie można wykonać stat na „/usr/local/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin/files/50-libreoffice-bin”: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

 * Adjusting to prefix /

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3 failed (prepare phase):

 *   /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/temp/50-libreoffice-bin does not exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5405:  Called eprefixify '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/temp/50-libreoffice-bin'

 *   environment, line 1967:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "${x} does not exist";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'Hvergelmir': '/usr/local/portage/'

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3:

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3 failed (prepare phase):

 *   /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/temp/50-libreoffice-bin does not exist

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 5405:  Called eprefixify '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3/temp/50-libreoffice-bin'
```

Nie dotykałem tego ebuilda, wrzuciłem go do lokalnego overlaya, wygenerowałem manifest, wywaliłem starą wersję i chciałem emergnąć tę.

----------

## unK

```
cp: nie można wykonać stat na „/usr/local/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin/files/50-libreoffice-bin”: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu 
```

 :Surprised: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp: nie można wykonać stat na „/usr/local/portage/app-office/libreoffice-bin/files/50-libreoffice-bin”: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu 
> ```
> ...

 

+1

@sherszen

```
ls -Rl /var/portage/local/app-office/libreoffice-bin/

/var/portage/local/app-office/libreoffice-bin/:

razem 16

drwx------ 2 root root 4096 05-04 07:42 files

-rw------- 1 root root 3576 05-04 07:50 libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1908 05-04 07:57 Manifest

-rw------- 1 root root  347 05-04 07:42 metadata.xml

/var/portage/local/app-office/libreoffice-bin/files:

razem 8

-rw------- 1 root root 158 05-04 07:42 50-libreoffice-bin

-rw------- 1 root root 121 05-04 07:42 wrapper.in
```

Sznurek: https://github.com/funtoo/funtoo-overlay/tree/master/app-office/libreoffice-bin

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

A to ebuild miał dodatki specjalne. Kurcze, dzięki....

----------

## Jacekalex

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> A to ebuild miał dodatki specjalne. Kurcze, dzięki....

 

Nie tyle "dodatki specjalnie" co łatki na kod, skrypty dodatkowe, specyficzne konfigi, itp.

Przykład:

http://data.gpo.zugaina.org/gentoo/www-client/firefox/

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *sherszen wrote:*   A to ebuild miał dodatki specjalne. Kurcze, dzięki.... 
> 
> Nie tyle "dodatki specjalnie" co łatki na kod, skrypty dodatkowe, specyficzne konfigi, itp.
> 
> Przykład:
> ...

 

Teraz binark ama problem z boostem.

Wywaliłem ją, skompilowałem sobie ze źródeł. Działa o wiele szybciej, tylko czas kompilacji 5,5 h.. to trochę mało ciekawie wygląda.

kompilujecie może też libreoffice?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja kompiluje libreoffice, dwa razy puscilem kompilacje, raz z portage tmpdir na HDD (normalny dysk), raz w ramie (tmpfs), 2h 52m i 2h 55m, przy czym normalnie pracowalem na tym komputerze przez caly ten czas (sched_autogroup, bfq z bardziejszych optymalizacji).

Co do szybkosci samego libreoffice, zarowno wersja bin jak i kompilowana startuje mi 2 sekundy i nie widze roznicy w dzialaniu, ale to raczej zasluga ssd na ktorym mam rootfs.

Z istotniejszych, systemy plikow mam zaszyfrowane (dmcrypt luks) ale AES-NI w procesorze sprawia, ze nie potrafie nawet na benchmarkach znalezc spowolneinia dostepu do storage.

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja nie widzę sensu kompilować LO, na moim kompie to 4h mielenia dyskiem.

Binarka mi starcza w zupełności.

Używam LO z resztą sporadycznie, bo zazwyczaj Abiword i Gnumeric starczają.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

